# RSPCA calls for tough cat laws after two kittens lose legs



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

The RSPCA is calling on the State Government to create a Cat Act, one that reflects dog legislation to prevent the growing atrocities and abandonment of domestic cats.

The society is calling on Premier Colin Barnet to make mandatory de-sexing and micro-chipping laws for cats, following large swathes of cats having to be euthanized and two kittens found today each missing a front leg.

The first kitten was found dumped in a shopping bag by a woman who noticed the shopping bag twitching as she drove past it on the side of a Midland road. It has since been euthanized.

In the afternoon, a second kitten, believed to be 10 to 12 weeks old, was found on a front porch at a Karrinyup home by two children.

Although its wound is believed to be over a week old, luckily, the second kitten has been operated on and is expected to make a full recovery.

The society does not yet know if the two cases are linked but doesnt believe its the work of an animal predator and is appealing for any witnesses or anybody who might know what happened to either kitten.

The first kitten looked like it had its leg crushed, whereas the second ones wound was pulled down, making it a cleaner wound and more natural to bleed out with gravity, said RSPCA spokesman Richard Barry.

The society considers these acts of violence as being seriously disturbing.

I was speaking to a vet nurse who said in 21 years of vet nursing, said they had seen nothing like this before.

This sort of thing has got to stop. If Mr Barnett is listening, further legislation is needed. Mandatory de-sexing and micro-chipping are needed. We would also like to see pet cats inside between dusk to dawn, as we have found a lot of cat injuries often come about from people getting angry with them making noise at night and injure them with crossbow darts and things like that.

PERTH

RSPCA calls for tough cat laws after two kittens lose legs : thewest.com.au


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

How sickening, who could do such a thing? Poor little kittens.

RIP first baba that was found - Run free xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

That is so sad....sick gits.


----------

